# Price Accuracy



## Far from newbie (May 25, 2022)

Comments on the new price audit procedure due weekly ?
who is completing it ?  Are you printing missing labels immediately ?  What do you do about unit labels ?  (we only have blank for the portable printers).


----------



## allnew2 (May 25, 2022)

Didn’t your etl order the labels needed ?closing leads do it at my store .


----------



## MrT (May 25, 2022)

SETLs doing it in our store.


----------



## SigningLady (May 25, 2022)

We've divided it up by area just like price change. Most of it was completed by EOD Monday. The person who did GM had a portable printer to fix any errors immediately. We are not in a state that has unit labels so that wasn't a concern for us.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2022)

i saw the paperwork....it will be challgene.


----------



## Logo (May 26, 2022)

S&E does it in my store.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 26, 2022)

Interesting to see the different ways this is being handled.

  Unfortunately,  no ETL for us = no labels.
As of Thursday, less than  50 of over 400 were done - no one assigned, just a few people ‘experimenting’.

Our S & E TL’s hardly ever leave TSC, our closing TL completes nearly ALL the audits and SO MANY other duties and we have one person for price change that can barely handle another minutes work.  I doubt any of those 3 three could finish it.  

 We shall see…..no word yet who is responsible.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 26, 2022)

We've had this process for a year. Since the change there are less of them. Used to be 500 a week owned by the closing TL. SETLs own it now, but I usually grab my own aisles.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 27, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> We've had this process for a year. Since the change there are less of them. Used to be 500 a week owned by the closing TL. SETLs own it now, but I usually grab my own aisles.


Really? A year !  We just started Monday and it changed on Tuesday .


----------



## NightHuntress (May 28, 2022)

We just started it and each lead owns their own areas. Take a hip printer and with a goal of at least 50 a day it’s easily manageable. Some leaders obviously have less then others but as long as people don’t wait until the very end of the week to do all 500 it should be fine.


----------



## PogDog (May 28, 2022)

Hip printer isn't necessary (but it is faster to use). When scanning, if you have a discrepancy, selecting generic regular label will create a printable batch and the locations are on the label (not like typical generic label that excludes location data). Sure, printing a batch afterwards and then returning to put those labels up takes more time, but if you're struggling to find a hip printer or know you'll only have to adjust a few prices because you keep up with price accuracy daily (I had 75 locations and only 7 adjustments), this is a good alternative.

We're breaking up the workload based on location. DBOs or TLs in those work centers will do the audit when time allows. I would say, an average of 5 minutes per aisle is a good estimate. 

In all honesty; auditing 25 locations an aisle does not fix ALL the pricing problems. It probably would take just as long to print out all the labels for an aisle and visually put up any price inaccuracies that way. Which I think is what we were doing before the audit process came out. I know this has something to do with a lawsuit in California recently, and with the inflation issues plaguing the US.


----------



## NightHuntress (May 28, 2022)

Hip printer is necessary with the new audit. Biggest reason we are in this mess is people skipping steps with regular price change.  It asks you to attach to a portable printer before even keying in the prices. To batch the labels with the intent of going back and printing them to put up is ridiculous. It’s going to take longer and let’s be frank, maybe 5% of the people out there doing that will actually do it. The other will forget or something will come up and then the prices again don’t get fixed. So let’s not start a new process by figuring out how to cheat the system again. Some of us lifers are tired of this bull and just want things done right. Sorry, rant over


----------



## PogDog (May 28, 2022)

targetuser said:


> Hip printer is necessary with the new audit. Biggest reason we are in this mess is people skipping steps with regular price change.  It asks you to attach to a portable printer before even keying in the prices. To batch the labels with the intent of going back and printing them to put up is ridiculous. It’s going to take longer and let’s be frank, maybe 5% of the people out there doing that will actually do it. The other will forget or something will come up and then the prices again don’t get fixed. So let’s not start a new process by figuring out how to cheat the system again. Some of us lifers are tired of this bull and just want things done right. Sorry, rant over


I’m hardly new to this mess. Hip printer or not, the issue lies in better routine training and a system that doesn’t require an auditing procedure.

I’m advocating for getting the process done as you see fit. I hate those hip printers; if we can find any, they barely work when we do. And their labels print so poorly. I’m old school create a batch, print a batch. I flex regularly and printing batches is a daily occurrence. I’m also pog TL, so I push for price accuracy on every set. This is not a matter of the tools “required”, but a matter of just doing the damn job from the start regardless of how it gets done.


----------



## NightHuntress (May 28, 2022)

PogDog said:


> I’m hardly new to this mess. Hip printer or not, the issue lies in better routine training and a system that doesn’t require an auditing procedure.
> 
> I’m advocating for getting the process done as you see fit. I hate those hip printers; if we can find any, they barely work when we do. And their labels print so poorly. I’m old school create a batch, print a batch. I flex regularly and printing batches is a daily occurrence. I’m also pog TL, so I push for price accuracy on every set. This is not a matter of the tools “required”, but a matter of just doing the damn job from the start regardless of how it gets done.


I 100% agree with doing the job right from the start. But let’s back up. Not long ago we all had to go through the agonizing process of scanning the entire store to correct the prices in one weekend. Now if the POG team has been doing their price accuracy labels and weekly pricing is being done correctly since that then there really shouldn’t be that many labels that even need to be made during this new weekly audit. I’m also old school and a former senior team lead who was over pog, since now we are GM leads.  However I also advocate for things to be done right from the get go and people to not cut corners which will happen here. Most will be lazy and not print their labels to put up if they don’t do it in that moment. If the printers are the issue then those need to be fixed.


----------



## sunnydays (May 28, 2022)

PogDog said:


> I’m hardly new to this mess. Hip printer or not, the issue lies in better routine training and a system that doesn’t require an auditing procedure.
> 
> I’m advocating for getting the process done as you see fit. I hate those hip printers; if we can find any, they barely work when we do. And their labels print so poorly. I’m old school create a batch, print a batch. I flex regularly and printing batches is a daily occurrence. I’m also pog TL, so I push for price accuracy on every set. This is not a matter of the tools “required”, but a matter of just doing the damn job from the start regardless of how it gets done.


literally the problem


----------



## ericdacleric (May 28, 2022)

whole problem with price accuracy is just schedule 60 hours a week for GM/food, drop all price change on Sunday at 12.01a and have two team members do it.  Problem solved.  Dropping constant price change throughout the week doesn't fit every stores workload schedule because we are all not the same.  Just give the whole workload at once and let the team tackle it on the days that fit their workload.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 28, 2022)

ericdacleric said:


> whole problem with price accuracy is just schedule 60 hours a week for GM/food, drop all price change on Sunday at 12.01a and have two team members do it.  Problem solved.  Dropping constant price change throughout the week doesn't fit every stores workload schedule because we are all not the same.  Just give the whole workload at once and let the team tackle it on the days that fit their workload.


Yes please.  Having to print every day is wasting time and sometimes paper/ink.  
‘A WEEKLY workload that all drops at once would be preferred and easier to tackle cause we will know how much is needed to be done and simpler to break it up.
and please fix auto print for everything that needs a ticket.  And allow a ticket to be printed that is needed on missed ticket items.


----------



## BackupTL (May 29, 2022)

During pilot each TL owned doing the labels for their own areas, but with the full rollout we've moved someone into a "pricing delegate" GM Expert spot and they complete all non-Style PC. On heavy weeks the respective team will jump in, ex. when they drop crazy toy salvage and final markdowns on one week the toy team will do some.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 7, 2022)

Anyone know what, if any, metrics are involved with this audit? For example are you dinged on metrics every time you have to print a label?


----------



## NightHuntress (Jun 8, 2022)

Something I noticed today that needs fixed. When you do the audit and have the portable  printer and scan an item like batteries for example and the price is wrong it will print you a label. Nice. Except said battery had 8 facings and the audit only printed me 1 label. Had to back out of the audit and go to regular scan and click for each label I needed made. It would be nice for the audit system to have an idea of how many facings and labels you need or at least give the option to key in a quantity.


----------

